# what are common arts



## muayThaiPerson (Nov 24, 2002)

All u mma'ers, what are common arts used by NHB fighters?


----------



## ace (Nov 24, 2002)

Submisson Fighting , BJJ , Wrestling
Mauy Thai & Boxing

_______________________----------------

These are The TOP 5


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 24, 2002)

Ya those are the most common ones.  Not like the old days when you would have a strictly "walrus kung fu" guy versus a "Hakimaki Karate" guy.  ahhh the good ol days.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------

